# yes or no



## yoyo

Do you believe in God? Please, just write yes or no.


----------



## Guest

I am Buddhist , I do not question whether God exists, so I cannot answer yes or no, sorry. It is too black and white.


----------



## MrMortgage

YES  :lol:


----------



## Monkeydust

No.


----------



## Snowy

yes


----------



## sleepingbeauty

i dont know. im pretty sure no one knows. they can say yes to their faith in a God, but they dont really know for sure. there is no definate proof of a supreme creator. personally i really doubt its an old man with the white beard sitting on a cloud. and i know for a FACT if there is a supreme creator, he DID NOT create man in his image. why the heck are we so special? what good have we done with his gifts? i believe in a creator of life. that creator is the GAIA. The Earth. Where all known living things dwell and were born from. She is male AND female. She gives us everything we need to survive but for us, Man, it is not enough. It seems mans purpose is to ravage and destroy her. the irony is that she is us and we are her, and we will die with her. Its called the great disconnection. weve disconnected from our true creator. religion unfortunately plays a huge part in this disconnect. we spend so much time worrying about what comes after that we disconnect from whats going on NOW. its very easy to heal suffering. you DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. you dont sit around on your arse waiting for what may never come. and doing something does NOT mean bashing your favorite book over someones head. that same book bashing is responsible for the obliteration of hundreds of rare and beautiful cultures throughout the world.

absolutism is NEVER a positive thing. its a destructive and evil thing. never think you know everything. and never think you are in anyway better than someone else just because a schizophrenic wrote a book 2000 years ago saying that if your farts smell like manna on sunday that you are. you most certianly are not.


----------



## lemontea

No one knows, and no one will ever now if there is God...

But, talking about faith...no, I don't believe. But that doesn't mean anything at all.


----------



## Scattered

Agnostic with atheistic leanings.


----------



## Martinelv

> Agnostic with atheistic leanings.


THAT just about sums you up Scattered. :evil:

In answer to the question: no.


----------



## widescreened

Yes


----------



## falling_free

not the tradintonal juedeo/christian concept of god.

im agnostic, I don't beleive that it is even in our ability to prove the exsistence of god. I do believe their is an underlying esoteric pattern.order to life, but again this could simply be a subjective interetation of external stimuli producing symbols or meaning from essesntialy subjective/meaningless concepts.

I actually have a theoy that the human concept of god is simply the future collective mass of humaity evolved in the future, or maybe the collective mind of an evolved version of coucniousness.... or etc etc other random ideas.

I have an interest in occulistm, sprituality but dont tie myself to any absoloute. chrsitainity is too black and white an interration of god for me, god is good/white devil is black/bad. life is not as simple as the black white dualisitc illusion that christianty presents it as(IMO).


----------



## Monkeydust

falling_free said:


> not the tradintonal juedeo/christian concept of god.
> 
> im agnostic, I don't beleive that it is even in our ability to prove the exsistence of god. I do believe their is an underlying esoteric pattern.order to life, but again this could simply be a subjective interetation of external stimuli producing symbols or meaning from essesntialy subjective/meaningless concepts.
> 
> I actually have a theoy that the human concept of god is simply the future collective mass of humaity evolved in the future, or maybe the collective mind of an evolved version of coucniousness.... or etc etc other random ideas.
> 
> I have an interest in occulistm, sprituality but dont tie myself to any absoloute. chrsitainity is too black and white an interration of god for me, god is good/white devil is black/bad. life is not as simple as the black white dualisitc illusion that christianty presents it as(IMO).





> Please, just write yes or no.


----------



## Scattered

> Please, just write yes or no.


That would make for a boring thread wouldn't it?


----------



## Martinelv

Perhaps she's just looking for a headcount. There's only so much room on the Arc.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

yoyo is a bloke martin. a swedish bloke. and the only reason his posts are so blunt is cause english is not his first language. i chatted with yoyo a long time ago on the old site thats how i know this. 8)


----------



## yoyo

I write give you some more information in order to answer only by yes or no. Do you believe in God, the creator of this world, our Heavenly father, the God of Adam, the God of the humanity, the God that created us to His image? When I mean God, I do not mean any other God than the living exhalted God that the bible testifies about. The God which prophets testified since the very beginning, yes since Adam.


----------



## Guest

A simple yes or no is really all that is needed.


----------



## SillyPutty

Indeed, YES.


----------



## Lilymoonchild

yoyo said:


> I write give you some more information in order to answer only by yes or no. Do you believe in God, the creator of this world, our Heavenly father, the God of Adam, the God of the humanity, the God that created us to His image? When I mean God, I do not mean any other God than the living exhalted God that the bible testifies about. The God which prophets testified since the very beginning, yes since Adam.


My answer to "Do you believe in God?" is yes. 
My answer to the above quote is an emphatic no.


----------



## fingertingle

No.


----------



## boohoo

No.

(I am very religious though. Don't worry, I won't bore anyone with the details.)


----------



## Rozanne

No.

But I am a Buddhist and that is a bloody hard religion when you really go into it! (Contrary to popular belief).


----------



## Martinelv

Buddhism is very popular nowadays, isn't it.


----------



## sunyata samsara

lol no


----------



## deadtoself

yes


----------

